# UPSilon on FreeBSD 8.2



## disi (Mar 12, 2012)

I am still doing some research, if I could get this going for my Zigor UPS. They offer the download of UPSilon from their website for my UPS Zigor Ebro 650.

In the manual:


> UPSilon was setup on BSD-4.x and needs compat3.x patch to run...



and



> 1.1 Operating Systems Supported
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> * Linux 2.x
> * FreeBSD 2.x,3.x



I couldn't find anything about upsilon in the forum, yet either 

The installation script checks for the OS, then for filenames bsd-2.Z or bsd-3.Z, which are not in the ~300MB archive downloadable from the zigor website x(

Has anyone experience with this p*ie*ce of software [and|or] there are drivers for FreeBSD 8.2?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe sysutils/nut.


----------



## disi (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks.
Yeah, I looked at their website and at the hcl, but Zigor isn't listed there. I also looked at upsd and upsdaemon, but not sure which one of those might work. This is a weekend project and I first have to find a cable as well.


----------

